# [SOLVED] Cannot install MS Office 07,10.



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

Dear All,


I tried to install MS Office 2007,2010. but couldn't install, getting error- OfficeEnUS/msvcr80.dll is missing, browse to a valid installation source.

Then, I redownloaded MS Office, but can't install it because of same error.


Please Help.
All helps will be acceptable.




Mark Andrews


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Cannot install MS Office 07,10.*

Run sfc /scannow since it's a Microsoft file it should be restored. You might want to look for msvcr80.dll in your Recycle Bin first.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Cannot install MS Office 07,10.*

I tried downloading msvcr80.dll. but nothing happened. Same problem persists.

Please help me.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Cannot install MS Office 07,10.*

Please reread my Post#2. I specifically don't recommend downloading .dll's willy/nilly because so many of the sites have other motives.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Cannot install MS Office 07,10.*

Yeah I did sfc /scannow & checked msvcr80.dll in my recycle bin also.

I downloaded MS Office 2010 from Internet. but the problem remains.


Urgent Help Required.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Cannot install MS Office 07,10.*

Did you have the trial version first and is it still present?


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Cannot install MS Office 07,10.*

Thanks,

I ran sfc /scannow and downloaded MS Office from Microsoft Corporation: Software, Smartphones, Online, Games, Cloud Computing, IT Business Technology, Downloads and then installation went fine.

Thank YOU


----------

